# Worlds smallest fish...a carp?



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

a little ironic, the new record for worlds smallest fish is a member of the carp family, here's a link on these little guys
http://www.nhm.ac.uk/about-us/news/2006/jan/news_7501.html


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow, PH 3. Half water, half battery acid. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

ron v said:


> Wow, PH 3. Half water, half batter acid. LOL


To think that it could not survive in a Coke bottle! Creepy isn't it. Nah.... Nature is just purely amazing!!!

Sponge :wink:


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

talk about pocket aquarium, that would rock. keep your buddies with you all day long. feed them half a flake a week.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

they have great finnage though...but how can they srvive with no proper skull to protect their brains


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

they hafta be careful not to swim into things. lol :lol:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, that is amazing!!


----------



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/photo/060125/...NgDW7oF;_ylu=X3oDMTBiMW04NW9mBHNlYwMlJVRPUCUl


here is another good pic


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

well thats the blob fish and this one that is some pretty wiered stuff


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Sly Guy said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/photo/060125/photos_wl_pc_afp/0601250023103bmo55sf_photo2;_ylt=Ah4_RnXi0B30opKHnuvCeNgDW7oF;_ylu=X3oDMTBiMW04NW9mBHNlYwMlJVRPUCUl
> 
> 
> here is another good pic


Nice, that one really shows ya how tiny it is 
:-D


----------

